
Show HN: Tracket.com – A Mix Between Google News and the Internet Archive - dglass
http://tracket.com/
======
lettergram
Pretty cool, some advice:

\- Add loading bars of some kind

\- Some of the older content send me to 404 errors[0]

\- It's not clear what the value-proposition is (why should I use this over
Google New?)

I'm actually working on something similar, albeit targeting a completely
different market:

[https://projectpiglet.com/](https://projectpiglet.com/)

Of course, I'm trying to track all the content myself - which has been
interesting.

[0] [http://tracket.com/url](http://tracket.com/url)

~~~
dglass
Hey thanks! That's some helpful feedback. I'll have to fix that URL issue.
Unfortunately some sites take down their articles after a period of time so
some links that worked previously don't work anymore.

I've struggled to refine the value prop over time. I originally built tracket
to scratch an itch I had and I've been trying to come up with a better value
prop for others.

------
Nimsical
How is the clustering of these articles actually work?

Pretty interesting!

~~~
dglass
Thanks! I'm using a td-idf algorithm to rank similarity between stories. It's
evolved over time and I'm constantly refining it.

